# conformation on rescue horse??



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

hey guys! last week i went and picked up this 2 year old paint colt. you should have seen his home, it was awful. no grass, barely fed, horrible hooves, his barn was 3+ inches of mud/poop/pee:-x. after i saw a post on him i went and bought him 2 days later for $80. I feel that we have already bonded and he is the sweetest thing! so anyways, i would like to know yalls opinion on him. he is slowly gaining his weight back and is making a quick recovery. i own barrel horses and i wanted to know if his conformation proved that he might could be a good barrel horse one day in the future. its no big deal if he turns out not to be a good one, but i believe that with time, patience, practice, and of course love, any horse can be good at anything.:thumbsup: please let me know of any opinions you have of him, id love to know.

i just walked outside and snapped a couple of pictures of him, filthy and everything. they are not the best pics but they serve the purpose. he wouldnt stop moving so sorry for the lack of quality. 

thanks so much, megan


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Poor baby .....


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hard to tell without muscle, but as for bone structure, he's got a rather upright shoulder.
Neck is set a little high
He is back at the knee and has long pasterns
High in the wither and long in the back
He also appears roached but with weight and muscle this may improve
It appears as though he would have nice hindquarters
A tad sickle-hocked but nothing major
It would be great to see him again with more muscle to give an better critique


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Hard to tell without muscle, but as for bone structure, he's got a rather upright shoulder.
> Neck is set a little high
> He is back at the knee and has long pasterns
> High in the wither and long in the back
> ...


Thank you, I will definitely post pictures once he is looking better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bless your heart for taking him in. Poor thing...


----------



## Black Out (Aug 5, 2012)

He's gonna be quite the handsome guy once everything gets taken care of


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for taking him in. Whoever had him should be arrested. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

Poor baby.

He needs some good groceries. Hope everything works out for him. Try a mask on him to help his face heal. It looks like its sunburned.


----------



## Black Out (Aug 5, 2012)

If his face is sunburned, you can actually put aloe on it to help. My horse has a white blaze running down her face and occasionally gets sunburned. It helps up pretty quickly if I put aloe on it


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks you guys, yeah his face was burned in these pictures. I've never owned a white skinned horse :/ I learned the hard way, lol. But we have been putting sunblock on and it helps tremendously!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

